# GLASGOW



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

HAS ANYONE USED THERE RELATIVES EGGS AT GLASGOW PRIVATE. HOW MUCH DID IT COST.
THANKS


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

You should get in touch with the new private clinic:

www.gcrm.co.uk

Hope this is helpful. Good luck, hun!


----------

